# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  un lecteur de vido FLV capable d'afficher la vido en plein cran

## koKoTis

Bonjour, je recherche un lecteur de vido FLV capable d'afficher la vido en plein cran, vous en connaissez ?

----------


## FraK

comment dire ...
google amne bien des rponses, souvent plus rapidement que sur un forum, et surtout pour des questions si simples
trouv sur google

----------


## koKoTis

Merci  :;):  

J'ai dja chercher sur google, j'en est trouver plusieurs mais aucun n'afficher en plein cran.

Je connait FLV Player, mais il n'affiche pas en plein cran.

----------


## Xtof68

et employer un utilitaire de conversion vers un autre format pour l'afficher en plein cran, pas possible ???

----------


## FraK

peut etre Flash Video MX (http://www.flash-video-mx.com/video_to_flash_web/).

----------


## koKoTis

> peut etre Flash Video MX (http://www.flash-video-mx.com/video_to_flash_web/).


Il est payant

----------


## FraK

entre autre oui ^^
apres je saurais pas te dire
un convertisseur video en flash, doit pas y en avoir 50, et pareil gratuitement.

----------


## koKoTis

Oui des convertisseurs j'en connait, mais je voudrai pouvoir lire les flv en pleine cran.

----------


## FraK

sachant que les gros sites ne proposent pas l'option, je pense pas que ce soit fesable encore.
auquel cas, il faudrait coder soi meme un lecteur

----------


## koKoTis

Tu saurai m'aider a coder un lecteur ?

----------


## FraK

houla, du tout ^^
a voir sur le forum flash ca ^^

----------


## Ak3tO

Pour convertir une vido .flv et .avi ou autres tu peux utiliser IVC gratuit et simple d'utilisation  ::):

----------


## Ak3tO

NB: vous tes dans la partie audio pour parler de vido  ::):

----------


## koKoTis

> NB: vous tes dans la partie audio pour parler de vido


Je croyer que j't dans vido  ::aie::

----------


## captain_usopp

utilise le media player classic disponible ici :

http://yatoshi.com/fr/index.php?p=downloads

Il lit les flv en plein cran, tout comme VLC il me semble.

----------


## koKoTis

> utilise le media player classic disponible ici :
> 
> http://yatoshi.com/fr/index.php?p=downloads
> 
> Il lit les flv en plein cran, tout comme VLC il me semble.



Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------

